# ? About shore fishing in Apalachicola fl



## Sandys Toy (Oct 2, 2007)

Going to be in Apalachicola for a couple of days, not taking the boat. Anyone know where I might be able to wet a line from shore over there? Any input would be great. Thanks in advance....Devin


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

When you are down there you will see bridges going to apalach and to St George Island. Walk along the seawalls that go under the bridges drag a grub on the bottom along the wall and the pilings. I have caught a LOT of flounder doing this. Good luck. There are also a lot of sharks in the surf if you are into that.


----------



## Sandys Toy (Oct 2, 2007)

tightlines I guess its ok to park and fish there? thanks again


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I never had a problem. Lots of people fish there. Nobody targets flounder.


----------

